# Old Nick's Speckled Trout Shootout!



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Just wanted to put it out there about the upcoming "Old Nick's Speckled Trout Shootout" starting in May begining onthe 24th, 25th, 26th 31st, June 1st and finishing on June 2nd with a cookout fish fry at 6:00pm and prizes and awards at 7:00pm! All participants are going to be recognized! I've yet to participate in this, but this year I have a boat to do it with and can't wait to be part of it! Over the years I've heard from my friends of how the "kids" are the real ones that enjoy this tournament! They enjoy catching the biggest Catfish or whatever they might haul in on that day and this gets lots of talk around the town by all! I plan to load up the grandchildren and my wife and hopefully have a time of our lives! Just wanted to know if anyone was planning to attend? Of course the kids will get the "bragging rights"!

:hungry


----------



## fishmouth81 (Oct 13, 2007)

i have heard of it for a long time but never really looked into it. do you know the specifics on rules, entry fees and such?


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Is that trey nicks tourney


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

> *kelly1 (4/15/2008)*Is that trey nicks tourney


Yea!!


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

is this it?

http://nicksseafoodrestaurant.com/FishingTournaments.html


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

That's it :letsdrink


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Just around the corner!


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

SHIZNIK I can't figure out your picture?


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I would go with the link AUradar posted fotr it. If that's the one you're tallking about. I can try to post the regs for the tourney again.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Trey! You out there? Can you hear me now? LOL!


----------

